# Huge forearms?



## Protax (Mar 1, 2020)

In desperate need of advice. What is the best workout method for ripped and huge forearms? I know you can't press a button and automatically grow huge over night. But is there some speedy way as to atleast get them pretty ripped in the matter of a few months? Looking to get started on a tattoo project on my left forearm, but I don't wanna start until they're a little bigger. 

I have been recommended zottman curls and I am already doing these to the best of my ability.

Any help or advice is kindly appreciated.


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2020)

Few months, no.

Few years of heavy training, deadlifts, various pulls, carries, etc... yes.


----------



## tinymk (Mar 1, 2020)

Eating enough quality calories to help grow meat. Heavy BB/DB exercises utilizing grip and heavy burdens on the forearms.  I just eat and train and mine have grown plenty


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 1, 2020)

Eat, train & repeat,they will grow with everything else, forearms can be trained more often than major body parts,add wrist curls,to every arm workout to start, good luck,


----------



## snake (Mar 1, 2020)

If ya dont have big forearms now, you never will. Blame Mom and Pop.

You can add some size but huge is never happening.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 1, 2020)

Get a sledgehammer


----------



## German89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Forarms just naturally get bigger from working hard.

A man with big forearms <3


----------



## Boytoy (Mar 1, 2020)

Roll your curls to the ends of your fingers.  But genetics has lot to do with it.  Can be toned but  some have it and some don't.


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2020)

Furiously masturbating could help.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 2, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Furiously masturbating could help.



Dude I already got tendonitis from this, be careful what you recommend on here!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 2, 2020)

In all seriousness though I struggle with tiny wrists and forearms, bad genetics for forearms. I added in wrist curls to my arm day, benefits seem marginal so far x 3 mos.

I did get tendonitis, but it was from a combination of being on accutane, hammer curls and lots of dumbell work, and archery (bow hunting), and MAYBE OCCASIONAL (daily) masturbation.


----------



## geemac (Mar 2, 2020)

I think a lot of it is genetics; I've always had average forearms, and I've done everything without straps or anything else for years.  I've accepted my fate lol.


----------



## geemac (Mar 2, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Roll your curls to the ends of your fingers.  But genetics has lot to do with it.  Can be toned but  some have it and some don't.



^^^^ some people got all the luck


----------



## Protax (Mar 2, 2020)

geemac said:


> I think a lot of it is genetics; I've always had average forearms, and I've done everything without straps or anything else for years.  I've accepted my fate lol.



Dude my genetics are so ****ed. I'm skinny, can't put on weight for shit. Can eat so much and not get any results. I need to get my shit together and take working out seriously, but still. I know it's easy to blame it on the combustion (?), but mine is extremely effective. I hate it, lol.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 2, 2020)

I must be blessed?
Everytime I'm arrested,they have to cuff me with the ankle cuffs, regular cuffs don't fit!


----------



## Protax (Mar 2, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> I must be blessed?
> Everytime I'm arrested,they have to cuff me with the ankle cuffs, regular cuffs don't fit!



Lucky ****er. I'm a bouncer, ocasionally here we have to restrain people in handcuffs. I always carry a double chained set for blessed people like you lol. Everytime I see someone with huge forearms I lowkey wanna ask to trade.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Mar 2, 2020)

Protax said:


> Dude my genetics are so ****ed. I'm skinny, can't put on weight for shit. Can eat so much and not get any results. I need to get my shit together and take working out seriously, but still. I know it's easy to blame it on the combustion (?), but mine is extremely effective. I hate it, lol.



Well then.  Work Harder.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 2, 2020)

The harder I work, the better my genetics get...


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 2, 2020)

Look up frank McGrath he has some videos


----------



## Trump (Mar 2, 2020)

I used to have awful genetics then I learnt how to eat and train


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 2, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Furiously masturbating could help.



FAKE NEWS!!!

If this were true, I'd be Popeye.


----------



## German89 (Mar 2, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> FAKE NEWS!!!
> 
> If this were true, I'd be Popeye.



you don't even achieve a pump?

i call bullshit


----------



## German89 (Mar 2, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> Look up frank McGrath he has some videos


frankie.. king of forearms...



Sicwun88 said:


> I must be blessed?
> Everytime I'm arrested,they have to cuff me with the ankle cuffs, regular cuffs don't fit!


I don't think that's something to brag about.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 2, 2020)

yeah we all have a body part or two that lack. mine is chest and legs ...got nice shoulders and a ripped not big back but my chest never grows and ive tried it all....and with my wrist being reconstructed its hard to do any hammer curls but that was always my go to for forearms they are not huge but def. not too much smaller then my arms....


----------



## Beserker (Mar 3, 2020)

I’m waiting for HS to chime in...


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 3, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> FAKE NEWS!!!
> 
> If this were true, I'd be Popeye.



Put ankle weights on your wrists before you rub one out.

(Guarantee someone's gonna try this)


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 4, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Put ankle weights on your wrists before you rub one out.
> 
> (Guarantee someone's gonna try this)




BRICKS,
I will start a "log" and keep you guys posted.  :32 (17):


----------



## chicago311 (Mar 10, 2020)

mine get big and hard by using the bench press bar and add like 20lbs on each end, and  sit on the bench and put your forearms on top of legs and roll your wrist up and down, right at the knee cap area, do as many as you can and do how ever many set's you can do, you will fill the burn, but your forearms will ( should ) grow, i have done this most of life working out at the gym, and have also won a ton of money arm wrestling, it works for me. hope it works for you. remember everyone grows a little different.


----------



## German89 (Mar 10, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> BRICKS,
> I will start a "log" and keep you guys posted.  :32 (17):



Pics.  

Or.  It didn't happen!!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 10, 2020)

i like this ?

My wifes friends ask all the time how to make their arms smaller....??

As for women and weight loss, they will be proportional to their body weight & composition.  

Same for men with lifting, proportional to their body weight & composition.  Do you have a big chest & shoulders...??  back, lats, etc...??


----------

